# 2012: Seeking Closure by Gregory Bernard Banks



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Price: $3.19 on Kindle, $11.99 in print.

It's December 21, 2012. The President of the United States has just gone on the air to inform the world that in three hours time, the world will end, and there is nothing he can do about. And then he and all the world leaders walk away and leave the people to fend for themselves.
What would you do?

Based on a story by Tom Townsend, and soon to become a motion picture from Inner Glow Pictures, 2012: Seeking Closure is the story of a world gone mad in a time of chaos, of disaster and destruction and people desperate to seek closure while the society goes mad.
To learn more about the upcoming film, visit:

www.seekingclosurethemovie.com

Book teaser trailer below:


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

For at least a brief time, "2012: Seeking Closure" is now on sale for $3.19. Please give it a try.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought it! Will be a while before I get to read it though.

I especially like books that make me do some deep thinking.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Wow!  A motion picture?  I'm honored to write to you, sir.  I could only hope that someday... well, anyhow, congratulations!  I will certainly check it out.  I love stuff like that and am personally planning to be in Kain-tuck-ee on that eventful day (that is where my research on stable geological areas took me).  I am already making plans, you see.  I just read another book entitled 2012 and it was very good, but scary (I like scary).  Again, great going!  I shall certainly go and see the movie and hopefully find the time to read up on your books.  Brendan


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Brendan, LouiseB, thank you!

It was really exciting to be brought into this project. The guys doing the movie had the core story, but they needed someone to expand it, and to turn it into novel. And I was lucky enough that they picked me, and they gave the story to me to do whatever I wanted with it. I'm just praying that everyone will like what I did with it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm currently reading 2012: Seeking Closure and it's great. I had to put it down to go on a trip and the suspense is killing me. I can't wait to get back to reading tonight and I know I won't stop until I get to the end.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Got it...thanks for the nice pricing.  Interesting premise.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, LC! And you're welcome, Tangiegirl! Hope you enjoy!


----------

